# ihan aluksi



## Gavril

Hyvää joulukuun alkua,

Sopiiko "ihan aluksi" näihin virkkeisiin, tai tuottaako se väärän sävyn?_


Vuorikiipeilyä varten tarvitaan muutamat välineet: ihan aluksi, köysi ...

Ongelmia tässä suunnitelmassa voi tuskin laskea. Ihan aluksi, kuka ottaisi meidät vastaan matkan päällä?
_
A: _Veneen moottori on pysähtynyt! Mitä teemme?
_B:_ Ihan aluksi nostetaan moottorin kansi ja tarkistetaan sitä ...
_

Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Ihan aluksi_ kelpaa kaikkiin ehdottamiisi kohtiin.  Itse vaihtaisin sen tilalle ensimmäisessä virkkeessä _ensinnäkin._ Virheellisen termin _matkan päällä_ merkitys ei avaudu ensimmäisellä yrityksellä.

_Vuorikiipeilyä varten tarvitaan hieman / jonkin verran välineitä_. _Ensinnäkin köysi...

Tämän suunnitelman ongelmia voi tuskin laskea / Tähän suunnitelmaan liittyy lukemattomia ongelmia. Ihan aluksi, / Ensinnäkin, kuka ottaisi meidät vastaan matkan päätyttyä? / ... kuka olisi meitä vastassa...

A: Veneen moottori on sammunut/pysähtynyt*!  Mitä teemme?
B: Ihan aluksi / Aivan ensimmäiseksi nostetaan/avataan moottorin kansi ja tarkastetaan se...

_*Itse ajattelen, että moottori *sammuu*, ja sen seurauksena vene *pysähtyy*.


----------



## Gavril

Mieleen tuli taas esimerkki:

Teppo: "Pahuksen jänis on taas kiskonut nauriit pihasta! Kulta, hae haulikko!
Tepon vaimo: "Malttia, Teppo! Ihan aluksi luulin, että meidän haulikkomme oli vain näön vuoksi: onko meillä ammuksiakaan?

Kelpaako "ihan aluksi" tähänkin?



Grumpy Old Man said:


> _Ihan aluksi_ kelpaa kaikkiin ehdottamiisi kohtiin.  Itse vaihtaisin sen tilalle ensimmäisessä virkkeessä _ensinnäkin._ Virheellisen termin _matkan päällä_



Verkkohaun perusteella päättelin (näköjään väärin), että "matkan päällä" tarkoitti "matkan loppupisteellä", mutta tutkittuani enemmän näyttää siltä, että se tarkoittaa (suunnilleen) "matkan aikana" / "matkan lisäksi". Sopiiko tämä määritelmä?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> Teppo: "Pahuksen jänis on taas kiskonut nauriit pihasta! Kulta, hae haulikko!
> Tepon vaimo: "Malttia, Teppo! Ihan aluksi luulin, että meidän haulikkomme oli vain näön vuoksi: onko meillä ammuksiakaan?
> 
> Kelpaako "ihan aluksi" tähänkin?


Tuntuu ihan luontevalta puhekieleltä, ja oletan, että kielimiehet kelpuuttaisivat sen kirjakieleenkin.  Itse en ainakaan huomaa siinä mitään väärää.  Merkitys on _ensin._ 

_Matkan päällä_ vaikuttaa ihan oikealta suomelta ja on sijamuodoiltaan aivan oikein muodostettu.  En vain kykene keksimään sille mitään käyttöä. Mielestäni se ei siis tarkoita "matkan aikana".  En ainakaan ole koskaan kuullut kenenkään käyttävän sitä tuossa merkityksessä.  Mielestäni se ei tarkoita mitään.

Suomalainen ymmärtäisi termin _matkan loppupisteellä_, mutta sitä ei käytetä suomen kielessä.  _Matkan aikana_ on hyvää suomea ja tarkoittaa _during the journey: We were given a free meal during the journey. Matkan lisäksi_ on myös hyvää suomea ja merkitsee _in addition to the journey:  In addition to the free journey, he was given a discount at the hotel._


----------



## altazure

Minä olen kuullut sanontaa "matkan päällä" käytettävän merkityksessä  "matkan aikana" (erityisesti matkan siinä vaiheessa, jossa ollaan  liikkeellä paikasta toiseen). On olemassa myös ilmaus "olla matkan  päällä"; se tarkoittaa "tehdä matkaa", "olla matkalla" Nämä ilmaukset  ovat kylläkin melko harvinaisia.

_"Kuka ottaisi meidät vastaan matkan päällä?"_  > Mielestäni kysymyksessä ei ole ongelmaa. Ymmärrän lauseen  tarkoittavan "Kenen luona voimme yöpyä/pysähtyä matkan varrella?"  (todennäköisesti ei matkan lopullisessa kohteessa, vaan esimerkiksi  pitkän automatkan puolessavälissä).


----------



## Spongiformi

Gavril said:


> Tepon vaimo: "Malttia, Teppo! Ihan aluksi luulin, että meidän haulikkomme oli vain näön vuoksi: onko meillä ammuksiakaan?





Grumpy Old Man said:


> Tuntuu ihan luontevalta puhekieleltä, ja oletan, että kielimiehet kelpuuttaisivat sen kirjakieleenkin.  Itse en ainakaan huomaa siinä mitään väärää.  Merkitys on _ensin._



Näin minäkin sen ymmärtäisin. Eli _"In the beginning / When I first saw it, I thought our shotgun..."_
Eli se ei kalskahda aivan samalta kuin "Ensinnäkin luulin, että haulikkomme..." _("First of all, I thought our shotgun...")_

"Matkan päällä" on minunkin mielestäni aivan tavallista kieltä, kuten altazure sanoi. Tosin, vaikka en olekaan kielitieteilijä, se kuulostaa rakenteelta, joka on lainattu jostakin vieraasta kielestä suomeen.


----------



## Gavril

Spongiformi said:


> Näin minäkin sen ymmärtäisin. Eli _"In the beginning / When I first saw it, I thought our shotgun..."_
> Eli se ei kalskahda aivan samalta kuin "Ensinnäkin luulin, että haulikkomme..." _("First of all, I thought our shotgun...")_



On kuitenkin (jokseenkin) tärkeä merkitysero, tai sävyero, lausekkeiden "when I first saw it" ja "first of all" välillä:

- Kun käytetään lauseketta "when I first saw it", tai yleisemmin "at first", kyseessä on yleensä yksinkertainen toteamus.

- Kun taas käytetään lauseketta "first of all" / "first off", todennäköisempää on, että puhuja yrittää vaikuttaa (vaikka lempeästi/epäsuorasti) toiseen ihmiseen: "first of all"-lauseketta seuraa usein käsky tai toteamus, jonka avulla on tarkoitus kehottaa/suostutella jotakuta tekemään (tai olla tekemättä) jotakin. (Esim. alkuperäisessä lauseessani, Tepon vaimo sanoo, "Luulin, että haulikko oli vain näön vuoksi" aikomuksenaan saada Tepon malttamaan mielensä ja pohtia ennen kuin toimii.)

Mihin yllä mainituista merkityksistä sopii paremmin "Ihan aluksi", ja mihin sopii paremmin "Ensinnäkin"? Elleivät molemmat sovi molempiin?


----------



## altazure

Kuten varmasti tiedät, "aluksi" tarkoittaa suunnilleen "in the beginning" tai "at first": asia tapahtui aikajakson alkupäässä.
_"Aluksi luulin, että haulikko oli vain näön vuoksi." = "At first I thought the shotgun..."_

"Ihan" vahvistaa sanan merkitystä. ("ihan aluksi" = "in the very beginning", "as the very first thing").
_"Ihan aluksi luulin, että haulikko oli vain näön vuoksi." = "In the very beginning I thought the shotgun..." (Mutta pian huomasin, että asia ei ole niin.)_

"Ensinnäkin" is used to list things: "first of all" / "first off"
_"Ensinnäkin haulikko on vain näön vuoksi." = "First of all, the shotgun is..."_


----------

